# Cube Stereo Carbon - wirklich schrottig???



## Hans1979 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe ja schon in der Kaufberatung einen Faden, in dem ich Ratschläge für ein neues Rad suche, aber zum Thema.
Bin jetzt ein Stereo Probe gefahren und war sehr angetan. Geo, Ausstattung, Gewicht etc. alles im Bereich, der mir gefällt. Habe den Händler dann nach seiner Meinung zu Carbon gefragt und er hat die Carbonqualität bei Cube heftigst kritisiert und weigert sich sogar (!), Cube Carbon zu verkaufen. Einsatzzweck sollte wirkliches AM werden, Alpencrosse etc.

Dafür ging er schnurstracks zu einem Speci-Rad, sinnigerweise ebenfalls aus Carbon, was dort angeblich so viel besser sei.

Ich kann als Laie das überhaupt nicht hinterfragen, daher die Bitte an euch Experten: Was haltet ihr von Carbon bei Cube? Ist das sinnvoll für den Einsatzbereich? Klar, heftiger Sturz kann einen Rahmen schrotten, geht aber auch bei Alu. 

Also, wer fährt ein HPC und kann berichten?

Grüße
Hans


----------



## fkal (26. Juli 2011)

Hans1979 schrieb:


> Habe den Händler dann nach seiner Meinung zu Carbon gefragt und er hat die Carbonqualität bei Cube heftigst kritisiert und weigert sich sogar (!), Cube Carbon zu verkaufen.



man muss es ganz klar sagen - dein Händler hat im großen und ganzen recht. Du kannst Glück oder Pech mit deinem Rahmen/Lackierung haben. Also, um mich nicht falsch zu verstehen. Die Rahmen brechen in der Regel nicht gleich durch, sondern haben eben teils gravierende Mängel bei der Lackierung bzw. weisen gerne mal Risse auf. Bei den Stereos siehts allerdings nicht ganz so düster aus wie bei den Reactions oder AMS HPCs. Rissanfällig sind eben die Stellen an denen es zu Carbon-Alu-Übergängen kommt. Korrigiert mich bitte - aber ich glaub der Hinterbau vom Stereo HPC ist aus Alu, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1979 (26. Juli 2011)

Soviel weiß ich aktuell, der Hinterbau ist bei allen Stereos aus Alu.

Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass nur Cube Probleme mit Rahmen haben soll. Ich meine, es werden so viele mittlerweile verkauft und gefahren (erst jetzt beim letzten AC wieder gesehen), wie kann der Händler da sagen, Cube Carbon nein, Speci dagegen ohne Einschränkung?


----------



## david99 (26. Juli 2011)

Hans1979 schrieb:


> Habe den Händler dann nach seiner Meinung zu Carbon gefragt und er hat die Carbonqualität bei Cube heftigst kritisiert und weigert sich sogar (!), Cube Carbon zu verkaufen.


sehr vernünftig  da können sich andere händler ne scheibe abschneiden, schade dass es von solchen verantwortungsvollen menschen viel zu wenig gibt


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2011)

Bei der Verarbeitung von Carbon gibt es zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern himmelweite Unterschiede, sieht man ja auch beispielsweise an den Gewichten verschiedener Carbonrahmen der gleichen Bike-Klasse. Man gucke sich nur die Gewichtsspanne von Hardtail Carbonrahmen an. 

Ich würde nach meiner persöhnlichen Einschätzung Cube hier qualitativ eher in der unteren Hälfte einordnen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier systematisch Carbongerecht entwickelt wird. Da steckt - das ist nur meine persöhnliche Einschätzung - wahrscheinlich mehr Try&Error in Verbindung mit einem Carbonrahmenhersteller der zwar praktische Erfahrungen aber wenig/keine wirkliche Entwicklungserfahrung mit Carbon hat hinter. 

Bei Carbon würde ich nur Rahmen von Herstellern kaufen wo langjährige Erfahrung auf dem Bereich da ist und wo auch wirklich entwickelt wird. Scott und Specialized wären beispielsweise Marken denen ich in dem Sektor vertrauen würde...

grüße,
Jan

PS: Finde die Einstellung von dem Händler gut.


----------



## david99 (26. Juli 2011)

...oder trek


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2011)

Richtig, das hätte mir als Trek fahrer vielleicht auch noch in den Sinn kommen können .


----------



## Chicane (26. Juli 2011)

Gibt es denn gebrochene Stereo HPC Rahmen? Vom Hinterbau liest man ab und zu was, aber die sind ja alle gleich.

Meins wird nicht geschont, lief aber auch erst 300 km


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Juli 2011)

@ jan84 
Schau dir mal den Test an:http://www.spgm.tum.de/static/cms/files/Sportgeraete/tumbcc/rahmenbruchtest_bike_0209_kleiner.pdf

So viel zum Thema Scott und Specialized...


----------



## david99 (26. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ jan84
> Schau dir mal den Test an:http://www.spgm.tum.de/static/cms/files/Sportgeraete/tumbcc/rahmenbruchtest_bike_0209_kleiner.pdf
> 
> So viel zum Thema Scott und Specialized...


hammer test... ALLE super / sehr gut, 1x gut  

wegen solcher tests greifen manche unwissende beim kauf ihres 1. rades voll in die sche1sse...


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Juli 2011)

Aber Scott und Specialized waren doch nicht so gut...
Wegen Rahenbruch noch ein gut zu geben is mir rätselhaft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ jan84
> Schau dir mal den Test an:http://www.spgm.tum.de/static/cms/files/Sportgeraete/tumbcc/rahmenbruchtest_bike_0209_kleiner.pdf
> 
> So viel zum Thema Scott und Specialized...



Ich kenn den Test, weiter kenne ich die Probleme bei der Ermittlung der Belastungen im Betrieb. Es ist vollkommen normal, dass Bauteile bis zum Bruch geprüft werden und auch brechen! Die 15000km sind ja mehr oder weniger willkürlich gesetzt. Die Beanspruchung der Rahmen aus den "verwendeten 15000km" wird bei Fahrer A) bei 6523km und bei Fahrer B) bei 35000km zusammen kommen. Fahrer C) fährt in 10 Jahren nur 4000km und wird deswegen selbst bei dem Scale mit den Belastungen wie in dem Test das Rad 10 Jahre fahren können. 

Man hätte auch einfach alle Rahmen bis zum Bruch durchtesten (Wikipedia => Betriebsfestigkeit) können und dann? Allen Mangelhaft geben? Irgendwann kommt der Bruch sicher. 

Ich schrieb ja, dass es meine persöhnliche Einschätzung ist und für mich halt Cube in dem Bereich nicht in Frage kommen würde. Man muss selbst ja auch vertrauen zu dem Material haben, wenn man sich mit der Thematik Betriebsfestigkeit selbst etwas intensiver auseinandersetzt hat man da vielleicht auch eine etwas andere Perspektive. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## S.D. (26. Juli 2011)

Alleine schon das Drama mit den GTC-Rahmen. Die Dinger bekommen doch schneller Risse als man schauen kann. Und nach 2 Jahren sind die Dinger immer noch nicht ausgereift.
Wenn Carbon, dann bitte von Herstellern, die ihr Handwerk verstehen. Das kostet dann allerdings ein paar Euro mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Hans1979 (26. Juli 2011)

... Ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich lass die Finger von Carbon bei Cube. Aber genau dazu ist dieses Forum ja da, alleine hätte ich nie einen solchen Eindruck gewinnen können. Weder aus dem Katalog, noch aus den Gesprächen mit den zwei Cube-Händlern (einer pro, einer contra Carbon)...

Und es könnte auch sein, dass ich für mein neues Rad ganz die Finger von Cube lasse, obwohl mir das Stereo nach wie vor super gefällt. Die Würfel sind noch nicht gefallen.

Also, vielen Dank für die vielen Posts.

Grüße
Hans

btw: Trek und Scott kommen mangels Händler in meiner Nähe nicht in Frage.


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

Warum schreibt eigentlich keiner der Stereo HPC Besitzer was positives 

Ach so, vergessen, die sind alle draußen beim Fahren weil das Bike soviel Spaß macht 

Probleme hab ich auch aber nicht mit dem Stereo, komme nämlich zur Zeit nicht zum Fahren da ich Haus ausbauen muss  werde wohl am Samstag in Füssen den Berg hochschieben müssen aber deshalb hab ich ja ein Carbon Stereo ist schön leicht 

extrem zufriedene Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Wobei man sagen sollte, dass ein Tag ein bisschen kurz ist um hier sinnvoll Erfahrungsberichte zu bekommen. Leute mit negativen Erfahrungen melden sich bei sowas tendentiell schneller & häufiger als die mit positiven. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber . 

*edit*: Guido war schneller und es kam genau das was ich meinte . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## r19andre (27. Juli 2011)

dann will ich auch mal,

fahre jetzt die dritte Saison mein Elite HPC und das ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.Sieht man dem Rahmen mittlerweile auch an. Kann mich der ganzen negativen Kritik nicht anschliessen. Habe auch schon einige gesehen mit gerissenen Spezi RR o.ä.
Auch die Geschichte mit Rissen bei den GTC sind im Vergleich zu den gebauten Stückzahlen arg gering. Ganz ausschliessen kann das kein Rahmenhersteller.

Bin jedenfalls äusserst zufrieden mit meinem HPC und werde sehr wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr Carbon 29er von Cube fahren wenn es halbwegs ausschaut;-), sonst schwänke ich um was aber hauptsächlich an Optik und oder Geo liegt.

Dies ist meine Erfahrung 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (27. Juli 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> Auch die Geschichte mit Rissen bei den GTC sind im Vergleich zu den gebauten Stückzahlen arg gering. Ganz ausschliessen kann das kein Rahmenhersteller.
> 
> 
> Dies ist meine Erfahrung
> ...



Naja, hier im Forum findest Du genügend Leute, die das GTC bereits mehrfach umgetauscht haben - immer wegen des gleichen Risses.
Auch die Problematik mit dem Knacken hat Cube bis heute noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Naja, hier im Forum findest Du genügend Leute, die das GTC bereits mehrfach umgetauscht haben - immer wegen des gleichen Risses.
> Auch die Problematik mit dem Knacken hat Cube bis heute noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Gruß



Beim GTC gabs wohl wirklich mal ein Problem aber beim Stereo HPC nicht und das mit dem Knacken ist ja nun wirklich kein Cube Problem 

Komm Du mal mit unseren Jungs mit wenn die mit ihren Speci Enduro, Rocky Altitude90  oder Kona unterwegs sind, da krachts im Gebälk 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Themeankitty (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab hier im Forum und Internet noch keinen einzigen Fall entdeckt,der einen Cube Stereo HPC Rahmen wegen Risse oder sonstiges umtauschen musste.


----------



## alittleprayer (27. Juli 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt das Stereo HPC, ich das Alu und wir schonen die Dinger wahrlich nicht, und sie funktionieren super, Alu als auch Carbon. 
gerade der Carbonrahmen macht auf mich einen recht soliden Eindruck und da wo ein Carbonrahmen schlapp macht, macht das Alu auch ne Biege. Ich behaupte mal, dass sich das nicht wirklich was nimmt.


----------



## r19andre (28. Juli 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Naja, hier im Forum findest Du genügend Leute, die das GTC bereits mehrfach umgetauscht haben - immer wegen des gleichen Risses.
> Auch die Problematik mit dem Knacken hat Cube bis heute noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Gruß



das stimmt, wir hatten auch schon zwei rahmen hier, aber wie schon geschrieben im Vergleich zu den gebauten Stückzahlen immer noch wenig.


----------



## Hans1979 (30. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Meinungen und Antworten, meine Entscheidung ist nun gefallen. Ich verzichte vorsichtshalber auf Carbon. Wird jetzt ein Rahmen in Alu, der 300g leichter ist als das Cube-Carbon. 

Grüße
Hans


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Juli 2011)

qHans1979
Welchen denn,wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## [email protected] (1. August 2011)

Wobei ich persönlich in solch leichte Alurahmen auch nicht mehr Vertrauen hätte . Die arbeiten zum Teil mit Wandstärken einer Coladose.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.D. (1. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich in solch leichte Alurahmen auch nicht mehr Vertrauen hätte . Die arbeiten zum Teil mit Wandstärken einer Coladose.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk



Die Verarbeitung von Alu ist heutzutage nichts besonderes mehr. Auch bricht Alu nicht schlagartig, sondern es kündigt sich an.
Von den extrem dünnwandigen Alu-Rahmen halte ich allerdings auch nicht, weil jedes Steinchen gleich unschöne Dellen hinterläßt.
Und ob ein Rahmen nun 300g mehr oder weniger wiegt, dürfte den meisten eh egal sein.

Gruß


----------



## Hans1979 (7. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> qHans1979
> Welchen denn,wenn man fragen darf?



Na klar. Es wird ein Liteville 301, also kein Cube. Darf ich das hier dann überhaupt schreiben? 

Intensive Diskussionen mit meinem Idsteiner Händler und letztlich auch der Test in der Bravo haben mich überzeugt. Zudem habe ich dann genau die Teile, die ich gerne hätte und nicht irgend einen Kompromiss.

Grüße
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (7. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Joa, Liteville find ich klasse aber halt a bissi teurer


----------



## Hans1979 (9. August 2011)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## stylez81 (24. März 2019)

Hey da draussen.

Mein erster Post hier

Ich weiß dieser Thread ist etwas älter, aber ok denk ich, passt zum Thema 

Mal zur Sache Ich habe mir ein Cube elite c68carbon Rahmen gekauft. War von 1599 auf 699€ runtergesetzt. 
So, hab ich den also hier. 
Jetzt lese ich, Thread wie diesen hier und bin etwas verunsichert. 

Mein Ziel ist mir nach und nach ein gutes Bike zusammen zu bauen.

Der Rahmen ist leicht, sehr gut. Ist  "Race " sparte passt  mir auch, 100mm gabel, gut ok.

Ich bin   201cm von grösse und 110kg Gewicht  

Kann einer mir mitteilen, sind die cube mittlerweile etwas besser, speziell carbon? 
Weil diese Posts hier sind teilweise fast 10 Jahre alt. Einfach mal Stumpf gefragt 
Hat sich bei den cube da was getan ? Es ist wie gesagt das elite 68 carbon also schon
etwas "besseres"(?)
Als ich den das erste mal in der Hand hatte, kam er mir gleich so zerbrechlich vor. 
Hinten an der Achse der Bereich, es würde sicher brechen wenn ich es wollte. Das geht bei Alu oder Eisen ehr nicht.

Bild ist bei
Was würde der Fachmann sagen? Besser nicht den? Weil 1599€ was er vorher kostete, da hab ich nichtmal die Hälfte bezahlt. 
23" und fur 29" laufräder.
Was soll ich tun, eigl gefällt mir der , was meint ihr?

(Sry mein erster Post hier, Danke schonmal.

LG Marc


----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2019)

aufbauen, spaß haben und feststellen, dass ganz viel kacke geschrieben wird und carbon im normalbetrieb haltbarer als aluschrott ist. es gibt natürlich stürze/unfälle bei denen ein carbonrahmen nicht hält, aber schließlich hast du bei neukauf auch garantie.

"es würde sicher brechen wenn ich es wollte"


----------



## stylez81 (24. März 2019)

Ja du, solche Tests kann ich mir aber dann doch nicht leisten. Nicht wirklich

Schätze ich das der bricht, di3 ganz alten aus Eisen halten mehr aus


----------



## stylez81 (24. März 2019)

Und speziell Cube weiß da was drüber?


----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2019)

ein stahlrahmen federt und verformt sich halt bevor er bricht.
cube gibt sämtliche räder/rahmen mit einem max. systemgewicht von 125kg frei.
warum kaufst du eine carbonrahmen, wenn du danach merkst, dass carbon dich verunsichert?
dieser rahmen dürfte seid 2012/2013 mit der Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology auf dem markt sein. hab noch keinen gebrochenen gesehen. der strang hier ist erstens alt und zweitens vom cube stereo. das ist ein enduro und wird normalerweise anderweitig genutzt. gebrochen sind beim stereo meist die hinterbauten. die waren aus alu. vielleicht auch, weil die lager nicht gepflegt wurden... wer weiß.

wenn du 110kg wiegst und dein aufbau bei 10kg liegt, dann darfst du noch 5kg gepäck mitnehmen 
carbonrahmen werden fast ausschließlich in taiwan und china gefertigt. es ist naheliegend, dass eine handvoll werke in diesen ländern die rahmen sämtlicher marken produzieren. cube gibt bis 125kg frei, giant,scott usw. vielleicht bis 136kg systemgewicht.
federgabel und dicke reifen federn kompenisieren auch noch ein paar kg. fahr den rahmen oder schick ihn zurück.
mir kannste ihn auch schenken.


----------



## stylez81 (24. März 2019)

Mir ist es aufgefallen als ich den in die Hand nahm. Dann hab ich speziell nachgeschaut und bin drauf gestossen.

Und wieso schenken würdest da nix für geben, kein gutes oder was heißt es


----------



## stylez81 (24. März 2019)

Ok also wenn ich mir die Häufigkeit der Posts hier bei cube sehe, da ist schon einiges geschrieben worden dann kanns so mies nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2019)

stylez81 schrieb:


> Mir ist es aufgefallen als ich den in die Hand nahm. Dann hab ich speziell nachgeschaut und bin drauf gestossen.
> 
> Und wieso schenken würdest da nix für geben, kein gutes oder was heißt es



der rahmen ist gut, ich fahre seit 5 jahren einen cube reaction gtc pro. der ist zumindest vom herstellungsverfahren her gleich. bin mehr als zufrieden. der ruf und die coolness eines herstellers schlägt sich eben auch im preis nieder.
neueste technologien und patente sicher ebenfalls.


----------



## S-H-A (24. März 2019)

Ich mag Cube nicht. Hab da schon sehr, sehr bescheidene Qualität gesehen. Aber brechen tun deren Carbonis ganz sicher nicht häufiger als andere.


----------



## Iron-Mike (27. März 2019)

Ich bin 198 cm bei 102 kg Gewicht.
Habe auch noch ein "älteres" Cube Reaction GTC SL aus 2014 in Betrieb, was mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen hat.
Das Bike musste schon durch einiges durch (Stürze zum Glück nicht) und der Rahmen funktioniert problemlos wie am ersten Tag.
Werde es auch trotz Neuanschaffungen behalten, da mir vor allem die oldschool 3x10 Schaltung an sehr steilen Anstiegen gefällt. 

Gibt Cube mittlerweile bis 125 kg Systemgewicht frei?
2014 waren es noch 110 kg.

Aber auch damit hält es.


----------



## rider1970 (29. März 2019)

stylez81 schrieb:


> Ok also wenn ich mir die Häufigkeit der Posts hier bei cube sehe, da ist schon einiges geschrieben worden dann kanns so mies nicht sein



Lass dich nicht verunsichern, hier wird reichlich Mist geschrieben, gerade von den Santa Cruz, Specialized usw Fanboys 
Cube setzt den C68 Rahmen ja auch erfolgreich im Rennsport ein ,wenn das Material da nicht halten würde wäre es schnell wieder weg vom Markt . Ausserdem kommen mittlerweile fast alle Rahmen aus Fernost auch die der "Nobelmarken" für die man aber einen ordentlichen Aufpreis bezahlen muss- aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Leuchtentrager (17. April 2019)

.​


----------

